
A New Thermodynamics Theory of the Origin of Life (2014) - brianchu
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140122-a-new-physics-theory-of-life/
======
camelNotation
I think the organization process itself is what most people will find
questionable about this. Making statements like:

"You start with a random clump of atoms, and if you shine light on it for long
enough, it should not be so surprising that you get a plant"

Is obviously counter-intuitive for most people and certainly surprising.
However, if this is the manner in which the universe actually operates, then
this is brilliant. I think most of us would just want to see experiments and
explanations that go further than this.

------
Isamu
Direct link to publications from Jeremy England's group at MIT:

[http://www.englandlab.com/publications.html](http://www.englandlab.com/publications.html)

